# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  >  Γωνιακό Τσοκ για Τρυπάνι/Δράπανο

## moutoulos

Πήρα σήμερα το παρακάτω για ενίσχυση στα ράφια των ντουλαπιών κουζίνας/τροφοθήκης. Ο όγκος του 
κλασικού τσοκ απο το τρυπάνι (μαζί με το τρυπάνι) δεν χώραγε ... και πήρα το παρακάτω. Η προσφορά 
ξεκίνησε σήμερα. Είναι σε καταστήματα LIDL.


Γωνιακό Τσόκ.jpg Γωνιακό Τσοκ..jpg

----------

